# 17 Acres for sale in Western NC



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

Oz and I have our land on the market. It is 17 acres. There's a barn with an uncompleted loft apartment on the property. 2 creeks. 1/4 mile long gravel driveway. 2 septic permits in place....one for the barn....one for the future home. See more info here.

https://www.propertynut.com/find.aspx?r=details&propertyid=6930


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

gosh, what happened? it sounded perfect for y'all when you got it.


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm located just a few miles north of there and that offer would be a steal for any buyer.

Of course, prices around here peaked last summer and have fallen but I would have guessed a place like that would be listed for about double or more your asking price.

I just closed a couple of weeks ago on a sale of 11 unimproved, remote, not well accessed acres in Burke County, received $155k, was asking $295K.


----------



## ourminifarm (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh wow. How I wish! Beautiful!!!


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

marvella said:


> gosh, what happened? it sounded perfect for y'all when you got it.


Nothing in particular. We've had our house on the market for 9 months with VERY little activity.....so we decided to put it on the market to see what happens. Since doing so, we are now thinking of looking for property in Oklahoma. If the stars all align properly that where we'll be heading.


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

hillsidedigger said:


> I'm located just a few miles north of there and that offer would be a steal for any buyer.
> 
> Of course, prices around here peaked last summer and have fallen but I would have guessed a place like that would be listed for about double or more your asking price.
> 
> I just closed a couple of weeks ago on a sale of 11 unimproved, remote, not well accessed acres in Burke County, received $155k, was asking $295K.



Hmmmm..........maybe I need to rethink the price!!


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, we went up to the land this weekend. We've decided to list it with a realtor. Right now she is working on the market analysis and will come back with what she thinks it should be listed at. We didn't tell her what we've had it at on our own. Didn't want to influence her one way or the other. Stay tuned.


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, I've been away from the board for some time. We didn't list with the realtor, but we still have it FSBO.


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks Rose.
In actuality we'd rather sell our house we are living in than the property, but we haven't had many bites at all on the house so we decided to list the land as well and just see what happens.


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

We're near several colleges because we are not far from Asheville.......so there is WNC University, UNC-Asheville and Montreat that I can think of right off the top of my head.

Our house has been listed with a realtor for over a year. We actually just pulled it off the market because we decided we would refinance to alleviate some financial burden and then out of the blue she called us this past Monday and showed it to someone. The lady really liked it, but we haven't heard anything yet. We called the realtor last night and gave *her* an offer to give to the lady. Hopefully she'll bite.


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm going to check out landandfarm.com.

Thanks!


----------



## bekab (Oct 14, 2008)

any news on that offer? Just curious 

We are in position where we can live anywhere in the country and this place is right up our alley


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

Bekab,
The offer I am referring to above is on our house in SC. We have our house AND our land for sale at the same time! 


Rose,
No worries. Thank you so much for your efforts. It's greatly appreciated!!


----------



## mtsouci (Dec 6, 2007)

where in SC is your other house for sale? would you give some details for me?

thanks,


----------



## everett (Jul 1, 2008)

Mrs Oz,

What kind of subdivision is Deer Run Farms? Are there any restrictions? We want to build a few rental cabins. Would we be able to do that?

Does the unfinished apartment count as a dwelling? If not, it would be difficult to get a land-only loan approved for that much even with 10-20% down.

For how many rooms / people is each septic permit?

Is there a well?

Is the creek running all year 'round?

What direction does the property face; is the building site suitable for a south-facing passive solar home?


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oz here.

Well it seems our land is back on the market...the buyers down in Florida have been unable to come up with financing.

A new twist however,we might be able to offer owner financing depending upon the circumstances.

Thanks all.


----------

